
The ultimate Supercomputing 2011 picture slideshow - sylviebarak
http://eetimes.com/electronics-news/4230924/Supercomputing-2011-ultimate-slideshow-
======
kooshwa
excellent report on the highlights of SC11 by Sylvie Barak!

------
Kfield13
It's great to see the investments in supercomputing technology by our National
Research Labs in Sylvie Barak's SC11 slideshow and highlights.

~~~
wmf
Hey noobs, you're indistinguishable from spammers. You might want to read the
HN guidelines and lurk for a while. (Although I suppose Google has already
indexed these comments.)

~~~
kooshwa
thanks! will do!

